
CBN Can Improve Your Sleep, Mood, and Health - evo_9
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/sleep-newzzz/201903/how-cbn-can-improve-your-sleep-mood-and-health
======
anonzzz
I had a friend who was once a heavy Marijuana user. After smoking a couple of
times a day, everyday he stopped dreaming. As I understand, dreaming is
important for deep sleep. For some reason, which I am not sure has been really
studied, Marijuana affects sleep. While it might promote sleep, I wonder if it
promotes the kind of sleep that is most beneficial for our bodies. These days,
living in a legal state, Marijuana is often promoted for sleep. It might make
you sleep, but if your body never reachese the state needed for deep sleep, I
would hardly call it an effective sleep therapy drug.

Once my friend stopped using Marijuana (he had used regularly for 10 years)
his dreams suddenly became intense and overwhelming. This is a common
occurance among heavy cannabis smokers once they stop using. Marijuana is not
just THC, CBD or CBN but some combination of these chemicals and more.

I would be weary of CBN for sleep therapy. While it might promote sleep, does
it really promote the deep restful sleep that we are learning is extremely
important for good health, longevity and optimum functioning? We have much to
learn about Cannabis. Hopefully the changing laws and attitudes about cannabis
will enable scentists and researchers to better understand this drug.

